# Omg The Big Nasty



## Gizmo (19/1/14)

Ever wanted a mech mod that isnt too big that can take a 4000MAH battery. Yep a god damn 4000mah Battery.

http://www.cigtechs.com/The-Big-Nasty-PRE-ORDER_p_520.html


Look at this beast!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (19/1/14)

Looks like you can actually go all the way up to 5000mah batteries.

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/26650-5000mah-battery


----------



## CraftyZA (19/1/14)

No way you can get high amps out of a 5000 mah batter. Just the way they are designed. Science behind these batteries prevent it. More mah, more heat on higj drain. But a 5000 mah in my zmax, svd, or/and evic will be freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Gizmo (19/1/14)

Really?

30A Discharge

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/1429315683/2013_Newest_hot_MNKE_26650_Battery.html


----------



## CraftyZA (19/1/14)

Ah nice! Large surface area allows for more current. 20mm tube converter for my svd... Time to google


----------

